# Greenline Closing Down



## Aqua Essentials (23 Jul 2008)

http://www.aquaticplants.eu.com/

I'm surprised


----------



## Dacious (23 Jul 2008)

I am surprised as well. However, there seems to be some conflicting info as the main page says closing down and another says plants need to go so that repairs can be carried out(?)


----------



## JamesM (23 Jul 2008)

Perhaps their place has been condemned and they can't afford repairs or to move... rates are crazy on newer buildings these days.


----------



## Dacious (23 Jul 2008)

I've had a look at the site and there are some real bargains to be had there! O if only I had the money......

But seriosuly it's a real shame as I brought stuff from them in the past ant they have always been excellent.


----------



## spaldingaquatics (23 Jul 2008)

Can't believe it!   I spent ages trying to find a reliable online source for plants and now the only one I trust is going


----------



## Dacious (23 Jul 2008)

I know what you mean spalding, but from what I remember they did close down once before and then they came back from their hiatus so who knows....fingers crossed they might do it again. I'm thinking of whether to order a few plants or not as I was considering planting up a 12" cube tank I got but I have very limited finds now so I was hoping to do it for as little as possible. But not that this has happened I might borrow some money and buy a few things.


----------



## spaldingaquatics (24 Jul 2008)

I'd go for it Dacious,

I was a bit confused though as they'd been preping customers for weeks about a part shut down of the nursery for heating work and then suddenly it's all over, It's still worth grabbing what you can whilst you can.

Thanks
Adam


----------



## spaldingaquatics (24 Jul 2008)

Just to add, this is only my personal opinion and probably means nothing, but greenline charged the most for P+P which wasn't a problem because they gave an excellent service for packing and care with keeping plants fresh


----------



## Dacious (24 Jul 2008)

Yes Spalding I was confused too and still am about whether they are closing for good or not. As regards to the packing I am sure all will be ok so long as you order before the closing date. As fas as I understand it they are a family run company so I hope it is nothing majorly serious for them. 

I think I might get a few things actually, will just have to borrow the money!


----------



## JamesM (24 Jul 2008)

Just read on tff, they suffered heavy damage in a storm, and simple repairs might not be enough. They've also had problems with suppliers in Malaysia who have also suffered from storm damage.

While I never used Greenline, its a shame to lose a good supplier


----------



## nickyc (24 Jul 2008)

This is what it says on their site... 

"WE HOPE TO BE BACK TO NORMAL STOCK IN THE AUTUMN WITH REVISED PRICES IN A 2009 CATALOGUE
WHICH WILL TAKE IMMEDIATE EFFECT ON LINE THEM"


----------



## Dacious (24 Jul 2008)

Well I phoned them today and their automated message is that fall in sales and spiralling costs have made their situation "untenable" so it does look rather final sad to say


----------



## Superman (24 Jul 2008)

Shame I guess, never bought from them but understoody they were one of the best.

Hope things aren't that bad and they're up and running soon.


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Jul 2008)

Made a couple of orders from them when I first got the planted bug and wasn't really impressed with quantity or quality.
But then again my tank was not equiped enough to deal with plants properly back then so that did have some effect on the growth of the plants. They do package and label everything nicely though.


----------



## spaldingaquatics (25 Jul 2008)

Where's the best online source to buy them from now?


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Jul 2008)

spaldingaquatics said:
			
		

> Where's the best online source to buy them from now?


All plants in my tank have been purchased at LFS (Tropica and AquaFleur) and donations from forum members, I would say always ask here before you go out and buy them, what you get here has already been growing submersed and will adapt much quicker to your tank.
For tropica plants you can always buy them from our forum sponsors, got a couple before of AE and was pleased, haven't yet ordered any from Greenline but always read good reviews about them too.


----------



## Gill (25 Jul 2008)

oh dear 
bad for them good for me

##MP7797 SPATAPHYLLUM. CANAEFOLIUM MOTHER PLANT 2 left now available 40cm in height	
##6144 per 5 NYMPHAEA STELLATA BULB (RED TROPICAL LILY BULB)	
#S149 RED SPATTERDOCK WITH ROOT VERY RARE FEW LEFT WAS Â£8	
##4149 Each NUPHUR JAPONICUM (SPATTERDOCK)	
##MP7794 ASSORTED SPECIES AS AVAILABLE CRYPTOCORYNE MOTHER POT	1
##4044 Each BARCLAYA LONGIFOLIA RED FORM WITH NICE PLANTS LAST TIME IMPORT	
##4649 Per 20 MIXED FLOATERS & SURFACE SPECIES FOR POND/TROPICAL GLASSHOUSE 	
##2101 Bunch ESTRALIS STELLATA (Christmas Plant)	1
##7093 per 25 ECHINODORUS TENELLUS (DWARF CHAIN SWORD TRUE FORM)


----------



## Dacious (25 Jul 2008)

Wow Gill you went all out then! I only had Â£10 to spend so I got a red spatterdock as well. These grow very large don't they? Does anyone know what the ideal conditions for these are?


----------



## JamesM (26 Jul 2008)

I bought Â£25 worth of plants from them today too.. missed the Red tiger lotus though >.<


----------



## Gill (26 Jul 2008)

Dacious said:
			
		

> Wow Gill you went all out then! I only had Â£10 to spend so I got a red spatterdock as well. These grow very large don't they? Does anyone know what the ideal conditions for these are?



its even better cause dad's paying on his card. he does not know yet - _snipes his card an pays with it. _


----------



## Dacious (26 Jul 2008)

Haha Gill, if only I had such limitless resources (disclaimer: I am laughing for comedic effect, I do not condone such behaviour!) Seriously, what did you get from greenline? I got a red spatterdock, bolbitis and N. stellata.


----------

